# hasimotos and castlemans diease anyone



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

my pathology report cam back and i dont have thyroid cancer i have been diagnosed with castlemans diease instead anyone else have hasimotos and castlemans x


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Good Lord! Do you know if it is multicentric or unicentric? Will they do another biopsy or are they absolutely certain from the first one?

Has your doctor outlined your treatment options or will you be referred to a specialist?

There is no question but what this is shocking news not only to you but for all of us who have come to know you so well as a valued poster on this board.

I hope you know how much we care about you and we "will" be here for you at all times.

Sending massive hugs and prayers your way!


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

do you know much about it andros I have never heard of it. nope they are certain that it is it as the 7cm node was removed. is castlmans really bad I have been on and off crying most of the evening. I dont know what to expect. I have been referred now to a haematologist. I dont know which one I hope it the one thats not bad seems if you have it its localised to one area and doesn't effect any other lymph nodes


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Localized is very very good. When you see the specialist; please have him/her explain it all to you! I have heard of Castleman's before and there is treatment. So, lift up that chin and fight!

As I said, we are here for you!


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I feel really sad I am in a group on facebook with only 280 members  does noone have any experience of this


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You doctor needs to be the one to provide information to you about the causes and the treatment plan. I would not put much stock in what anyone has to say on Facebook. And, no one here is a doctor.

We do have our skills though and one of them is to support you no matter what!


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I had my appointment on friday with the hematologist and it was positive he said that the lymph node shows signs of castlemans but there is no way they can be absolutely sure so the need to check it is defiantly not caused by something else he poke and prodded all the areas in my body that has lymph nodes and cannot feel anything that would indicate a swollen node.
He said the ct i had done before the op was of my neck. chest, abdomen, spleen liver etc and it showed no signs of any other inflamed lymph nodes.
I had 12 we tubes of blood taken and need to get a full body scan and will see him in 2 weeks he reckons i most probably have the localized version meaning i will need bloods done every year and if its that type its highly unlikely it will return so all depending on further tests its looking great so far.


----------

